# PRTB Tenancy Management System so out of date



## Dermot (14 Mar 2013)

How long are landlords who file tenancies manually finding it before the PRTB send out a letter confirming registration.

I registered a Tenancy manually in early Sept 2012 and I had to ring three times at the end of February early March before I got the confirmation.  

My cheque was presented for payment by them within 7 days. There were no queries involved. Their Tenancy Management System is now showing as updated to 03/11/2012. The Tenancy is not showing as being registered on the website yet. 

I will have to register on line for the future.  Is this a deliberate policy on those who file manually?

If you file on line how long does it take to show on their on line system.


----------



## Bronte (15 Mar 2013)

The PRTB are incompetent plain and simple.  Just ring them up or email them for the confirmation.  Luckily for you the cheque has been cashed so that confirms you've sent in the form on time - its' something that's very important to watch. 

Next time just go with the online system, it's a lot easier, but there is a part of it that is a bit tricky, something to do with geo data button which is unclear, but maybe they've fixed that I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## diceyreilly (15 Mar 2013)

Had a problem trying to* RE* register a tenancy as I think there was a requirement for 3 different passwords which is ridiculous on a system you might not use from one year to the next. Rang the PRTB but no reply for about 30 mins rang again next day eventually after same time approx got to speak to someone.Explained my problem and was told I was over the 30 day period by *12 hours* to reregister and that my fee had doubled from €90 to €180 no leeway whatsoever from PRTB. 
I was quite annoyed in the firsyt place with having to reregister a tenancy which had not altered in any respect from the original registration and feel this is yet another revenue raising ruse. To say I was more annoyed at the response from the PRTB would be an understatement.
It seems quite unexplainable and unacceptable that the PRTB should be allowed to be so lax in confirming tenancy registrations while at the same time not allowing any leeway to a LL who is trying to abide by their rules.
Believe me if I thought I would get a response to documenting this to the PRTB I would do so but why would I waste my time when the attitude to date is such.Maybe Francis might look into it for me.....


----------



## glynner (15 Mar 2013)

+1 diceyreilly1
last year i had change of tenant, i could not remember my password as it was 4 years since i registered. I phoned and they could not find any of my details so was given an e mail address to mail, as i was running out of time i re registered only to get a mail nearly 4 months later to say sorry for delay in replying to my mail and giving me old details. Totally incompetent organisation and we are just putting up with this.


----------



## Dermot (15 Mar 2013)

This is a simply outrageous quango who have such a high handed attitude to its paying customers. There are millions being paid to this Quango and absolutely no accountability whatsoever. If it was any other sector in society that was paying such fees and getting such a crap service there would be an absolute outcry. There is no excuse or defence whatsoever where nobody is getting receipts within a month for the money paid. Seriously this should be a two way street where currently the situation is that if PRTB have not received payment within one month without exception there will be a €90 penalty. They should also have to refund €90 euro where no receipt is made available within a month. This should apply to manual transactions. Not good enough but nobody in authority is willing to make them accountable. It is no wonder that over 70% of rented houses in an estate that I have a property are not shown as being ever having been registered with them in the past 4 years. Am I the fool. By the way what a user unfriendly online payment system that they have.


----------



## T McGibney (15 Mar 2013)

Dermot said:


> There is no excuse or defence whatsoever where nobody is getting receipts within a month for the money paid.



If a landlord was carrying on like this, they would, quite rightly, be hauled over the coals by the PRTB.


----------



## Bronte (15 Mar 2013)

I'm sorry guys but as a landlord myself it is up to me to reregister or register new tenant's on time. Sending in the form on time with proof of postage will cover this, no matter how badly run the PRTB. If their computer system is down an email to them informing them this well before the month is up should also cover any landlord.


----------



## Dermot (15 Mar 2013)

In my case the Council were threatening to withhold payment of rent until I showed proof of registration. I was not able to produce anything after 2 months and the council did not seem to understand why it should take so long. BTW the council required proof of house insurance/proof that NPPR was paid/proof of household charge being paid and that there were were no arrears as well as the BER cert. All that seems to be standard now. Just given as information for other posters.


----------



## magnus (19 Mar 2013)

Hi ive just come off my phone after talking to a girl in the prtb office.I was going through my files and noticed that my fee to the prtb had not been paid last june as it was due.I couldnt remember receiving a notification letter from them,but they told me it was sent out last april.I was told to backdate it to june 2012 which was the renewal date and the cost would be double 180 euro.I asked them why they didnt follow it up to collect my fee or notify me that it wasnt paid,and all i was told is that they would have followed it up sometime or words to that effect.They say i could receive a large fine or jail if its not paid.Because ive brought it to their attention i am now on their radar,im livid as i dont have a problem paying my dues but they seem to be incompedent,honesty not always good................could somebody have any reasuring words for me.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Mar 2013)

They are probably under resourced, however it seems like a poorly managed process/system.


----------



## Dermot (19 Mar 2013)

I had a similar experience to Magnus but I was told that there was no obligation on them to notify that the 4 year tenancy was due. Pay double or risk court action was the answer.  Another experience was where neither I or the Tenants were given the documentation for my payment. My cheque was cashed and the Tenants were never recorded with the PRTB. When I discussed it with them they admitted that cheque was received and cashed and my paperwork was in order but not even an apology was forthcoming. Poorly managed would more than likely be the reason for what is going on.


----------



## Knuttell (19 Mar 2013)

Trying to register a tenancy on it at the moment.A reasonably talented 14 year old programmer could do better,it reminds me of something you would find in some third world post soviet gulag of a Country.


----------



## Knuttell (19 Mar 2013)

How do you delete "shadow registrations" on the same property,very frustrating as I saved a few drafts but it assigned them different reference numbers and will not allow me to proceed as it sees these as trying to register different tenancies on the one address.

Can you still print out and post the blasted thing into them or is doing it on this site the only way?

Edited to add sorted out the issue,not sure what I did but got it registered anyway.Funnily enough,the step where you pay *always* works fine


----------



## Dermot (19 Mar 2013)

Knuttell. That site does my head in.  You can still download the registration form and print it off. I do send off an email every so often looking for pre printed registration forms and usually after about 6-7 emails I get about half of what I request in the post.


----------



## Bronte (20 Mar 2013)

Knuttell said:


> How do you delete "shadow registrations" on the same property,very frustrating as I saved a few drafts but it assigned them different reference numbers and will not allow me to proceed as it sees these as trying to register different tenancies on the one address.


 
I had the same problem.  It's because you have to 'delete'/unregister the previous tenancy first.  But there is a trick to it.  I found out by phoning their helpdesk.  Cannot fully remember but you put your cursor on it and then it should highlight it (but this is difficult to see) and then you do unregister (or something like that). 

Anyone who has long term tenancies should put in their calanders a reminder for the 4 year deadline.  It's not just the fact that you have to pay double the fine but it could lead to all sorts of problems with revenue in relation to mortgage interest relief.


----------



## ohallc (5 Jun 2013)

The PRTB online system is an extemely poorly designed system from a user friendly point of view. Its ambigious, misleading , and does not let you undo mistakes, for e.g. unintentionally creating a draft application.

The email support people are helpful or if you ring them. they are no doubt overburdened with questions and complaints that the people who designed this system have stuck them with.

first of all check if you have any Draft applications in ' View Existing Applications'
Any action you carry out like registering or 'Updating' a tenancy will create a draft. 

From what i can tell.
if you have a new Tenancy to register, or 4 years has passed since you registered the Tenancy initially
this is what you use "REGISTER/UPDATE A TENANCY" for. nothing else
even though they use the word "UPDATE", this is not actually where you go about modifying an existing tenancy

If you want to change the details of a Tenancy (e.g. a Tenant changed, Rent Changed), Dont Click "REGISTER/UPDATE A TENANCY"
Instead go to VIEW EXISTING REGISTRATIONS and click on whatever record is white and has a status of REGISTERED.
It will turn dark blue, then click the "Update" button at the bottom

when you do a new Tenancy Registration or "Update" a tenancy it will create a draft , that can be seen in "VIEW EXISTING APPLICATIONS"
It remains as a draft up until the point at which you complete it and click Submit.
If there are multiple drafts, I would advise to contact the PRTB with the correct ref number and ask them to delete the other drafts.
The user is unable to delete drafts, but the system will automatically delete them after 30 days.


----------



## Bronte (6 Jun 2013)

Dermot said:


> In my case the Council were threatening to withhold payment of rent until I showed proof of registration. I was not able to produce anything after 2 months and the council did not seem to understand why it should take so long. BTW the council required proof of house insurance/proof that NPPR was paid/proof of household charge being paid and that there were were no arrears as well as the BER cert. All that seems to be standard now. Just given as information for other posters.


 
Do you have a council tenant or is it someone renting who is getting rent allowance? 

This isssue came up for me recently with a change of tenant.  They wanted the house insurance proof, to prove that I am the owner.  They accept the NPPR payment as proof instead.  Didn't have to supply anything else though.  Probably it depends on which council or corporation.


----------



## backothehill (7 Jun 2013)

Renewed a four year tenancy last November with the prtb. Does the notice periods for either side revert back as if it was a new tenancy?


----------



## stressedout (11 Jun 2013)

Query! If a 12-month tenancy is extended for a further 12 months by mutual consent at a lower rent does the extension have to be registered with PRTB?


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2013)

You can go into the PRTB website and change the rent not sure about the duration, I don't put any durations on mine.


----------



## stressedout (11 Jun 2013)

Thanks Bronte.


----------

